# Tko



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've tried to contact TKO tracks several times with no response. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I seem to remember*

I read recently that they are having some health concerns that require hospitalization. 

Hope this helps,

Bob


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> I read recently that they are having some health concerns that require hospitalization.


I hope that is just a rumor. Todd and his wife are good folks.


----------



## sracer56 (Mar 6, 2009)

The comment about health issues came out of left field, I sent deposit for track in October and couldn't get a returned phone call or one sentence email acknowledging receipt and setting a build date. In early January posted on SCI Forum asking if they were still in business. At the same time there was posting on Planetofspeed forum where other people had the same issue. After receiving certified letter from me and I believe phone call from friends about the damage to his reputation, Todd sent out a public email saying they had opened a store/raceway (which he said had taken off) and got behind but that they were about to get back to building tracks and rebuilding their reputation. I sent Todd an email about rebuilding his reputation and that a public email wasn't going to do it but that he had to communicate with his customers one on one and that since he wouldn't communicate and that I didn't have a build date, I wanted my money back. He sent me an email saying he truly understood what he did wrong in not communicating and gave me a final spec review date of 1/21 and a start date of 1/28 and a ship date NLT than 2/11. We did have final spec phone conversations on 1/21 and at conclusion Todd asked I look the last design over and confirm on Monday. I did make another change on Monday 1/24 and haven't had any returned phone calls or acknowledging any of my emails. He's a personable guy but I just don't understand why he won't communicate. I placed the order with TKO because he had 6-8 week delivery and Brads Tracks was 5 months. Well it's been 3 1/2 months and I'm not sure I'm ever going to get a track from TKO.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I emailed him today about a Drag Strip. I will post when he gets back to me. I have bought a few things from him in the past and never had any issue. But this was before he planned the track opening.

Does anybody know if the address on his site is the location of his race place too?? A few of us will be going to his place saturday after the Allentown show.

Looking forward to seeing what he's got gong on there.


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a track a year and a half ago without any issues and hope he comes through for you!!! It would be a shame if he let his service suffer because he has a great product.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

He's on Facebook quite a lot it seems.


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

Between a friend and me we have 3 tko tracks and were trying to contact him to order at least 1 more and possibly 2 but no response. We are just concerned because TKO has been a quality supplier in the past. I do hope he can get back to this status soon.


----------



## fyre50 (Feb 12, 2009)

*TkO*

I ordered a track back in sept 2010 from todd . as of today no track and no return calls or e mails since december . i did get a phone number for this track 717-905-2097 same thing . you can only leave a message . i will keep my fingers crossed and hope to see a track but at this point who knows .


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Try 717-827-3028


----------



## fyre50 (Feb 12, 2009)

the 717-905-2097 is the number to his new track


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

fyre50 said:


> the 717-905-2097 is the number to his new track


Do you have an address for his new place??? Please?? Where is his advertising??

You can't find any info?? Is it a secret track?? Is there a special knock at the door with the little sliding eye peep hole?? Password??


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

TKO Raceway - 4686 State Route 209, Elizabethville, PA 17023


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> TKO Raceway - 4686 State Route 209, Elizabethville, PA 17023



Thanks Bud!!!!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Anytime :dude:

I suppose I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good luck guys. Guess I'll stick with what I've got.  rr


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

He does do nice work!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> He does do nice work!



There is no doubt about his work Rick. His availability has become an issue from what I see in various posts on some forums.

These guys have to remember where they came from. Because we are all still the same guys here in this crowd!! Period!!

Hope he works it all out.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Its really a shame because Todd really worked with me,my track from the layout (my table is 5ft4 x 12 ft)to finish was about 6 weeks from first phone call to delivery.He was very helpful and professional from start to finish.I guess my timing was good,summer before last.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> Its really a shame because Todd really worked with me,my track from the layout (my table is 5ft4 x 12 ft)to finish was about 6 weeks from first phone call to delivery.He was very helpful and professional from start to finish.I guess my timing was good,summer before last.



Wow thats service!!! How soon people forget.

You have a picture of it posted??


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not good with pics but Bearsox posted some about 1 year ago on race results when I had my american cancer funraiser race.One of my favorite features is the 2 banked curves with connecting straight.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I spoke with Todd on the phone today, no problem reaching him. We talked about a track build for a while and I asked him about being backed up. He said starting the new shop put him behind but he is starting to get caught up. He also mentioned he quoted 8 tracks last week alone, so it would seem there is no shortage of work to be done.

It sounds like he is able to slide simpler oval track projects in between some of the bigger road course stuff, so maybe if you are waiting for a road course your wait time will be a little longer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

That just sounds wrong to me.

You do the work in the order it comes in, especially if you are running behind.


----------



## sracer56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Doba, thanks for the update. He doesn't communicate once he's got your deposit. The deposit was required in order to get a build date and he was quoting 6-8 weeks on 10/24 when I mailed the check. He was already well into building the store/raceway. He never called to give me a build date. I copied him on the paperwork I sent the Dept of Consumer Affairs of the PA Attorney General's office and you would think he would at least call and say he needs a month or something....but not a peep. At this point he's probably mad at me for my posts and I'm last in line. He won't return my deposit and he won't give me a build date.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard last night that TKO is in liitgation, being sued by a number of people. I was told that during this litigation all track work is on hold. I have no way to verify this and I have no "irons in that fire" so to speak. apparently the store is under a different LLC and is continuing business as usual. again, this is hearsay and I haven't been successful in verifying. if anyone with more information can shed some light, it might help make the situation for those who are waiting for product a bit more bearable?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> I heard last night that TKO is in liitgation, being sued by a number of people. I was told that during this litigation all track work is on hold. I have no way to verify this and I have no "irons in that fire" so to speak. apparently the store is under a different LLC and is continuing business as usual. again, this is hearsay and I haven't been successful in verifying. if anyone with more information can shed some light, it might help make the situation for those who are waiting for product a bit more bearable?



Oh boy


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

al pink call me asap asap


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

Got a reply from TKO this past week saying orders placed now would be put in the schedule at the end of June.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I have another banked oval 4x12 on order and a friend of mine has a 4x16 figure eight on order.
Mine is four foot banked at 15 degrees on one side and 3 foot banked at 10 degrees on another !!

TKO is the best~!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tomyafx1 said:


> I have another banked oval 4x12 on order . . . Mine is four foot banked at 15 degrees on one side and 3 foot banked at 10 degrees on another . . .


Egg-shaped then?


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

yes it is


----------

